# محاضرات Manufacturing Processes



## عمار باقر سالم (16 أغسطس 2008)

أصدقائي المهندسين العرب أهديكم محاضرات الكورس الأول والثاني لمادة طرق التصنيع بالإنكليزي للمرحلة الثانية في كلية الهندسة التقنية بغداد وتضم
-مبادئ عمليات التشغيل والتشكيل للمعادن ،قطع البليت ،عمليات التشغيل المتقدمة وحسابات العمليات المذكورة مع مسائل على الرابط التالي

http://rapidshare.de/files/40249353/PDF_Lectures_of_TCB.rar.html

لا تنسونا من الدعاء وخروج المحتل وأعوانه من العراق الجريح


----------



## eng_hazem123 (17 أغسطس 2008)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssss Man


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير .

مبادرة طيبة تشكر عليها .

تقبل امتناني واحترامي الفائق .

البغدادي


----------



## حس هندسي (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذه الفائدة الكبيرة التي اعطيتنا اياها


----------



## عمران احمد (28 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## عمووور المصري (28 أغسطس 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم
اعاده الله علي الامة الاسلاميه بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووورين إخوان وتدللوا عليه أمانة الله إذا أحد منكم محتاج أي شيء أو توضيح بالمادة فلا يتأخر على السؤال وأنا موجود وكل عام وأنتم بخير أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح**
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً :75:


----------

